# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Наука создала искусственный разум, способный к эволюции

## Irina

*Наука создала искусственный разум, способный к эволюции*

Искусственный разум, который способен на самостоятельную эволюцию аналогично биологическим организмам, создан мировой наукой. Об этом, передает NEWSru.com, сообщил вышедший из печати британский еженедельник New Scientist.

«Пока мировые СМИ, политики и философы обсуждают вопросы о возможности и желательности создания искусственного интеллекта, ученым из американского университета штата Мичиган удалось построить новые формы интеллектуальной жизни», — пишет издание.

Сложные компьютерные программы, так называемые цифровые организмы, обладают собственными «ДНК» — изначальными кодами программы. Но американские ученые заложили в эти «ДНК» способность к мутации и самостоятельному приобретению искусственным разумом новых свойств и способностей.

В результате работы выяснилось, что цифровые организмы научились пользоваться данной особенностью, характерной до этого лишь биологическим структурам. Организмы стали «размножаться», и каждое новое их поколение становится все более «умным и умелым».

Получается, пишет New Scientist, что мир вступил в совершенно новую технологическую эпоху.

«Рукотворный разум не только уже существует, но его развитие достигло такого уровня, когда он начал развиваться самостоятельно, без вмешательства человека», — отмечает издание.

Не исключено, что в скором будущем появятся «умные машины», способные к мышлению и выполнению ряда функций, присущих человеческому головному мозгу.

Развитие цифровых организмов происходит сейчас в особом мире — компьютерном пространстве Avida, созданном Мичиганским университетом. Но на данный момент ученые начинают создавать мобильные блоки с искусственным интеллектом, которыми оснащаются роботы. Специалисты подчеркивают, что в результате последние получают возможность осознано выполнять свои функции и одновременно учиться новым.

В июне текущего года появилась информация о том, что в Японии разработан первый в мире прототип искусственного разума. Синтетический интеллект способен обрабатывать гигантское количество информации, но давать роботам возможность мыслить ученые пока боятся.

Роботы уже умеют ходить и бегать на двух ногах, различать лица, поддерживать диалог, выполнять просьбы, но по сути это пока лишь подобные человеку компьютеры. Все их действия примитивны, так как подчинены заранее установленному алгоритму, отступать от которого робот сможет лишь в одном случае — если научится творчески мыслить.

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну вот, дожились. Скоро роботы заполонят весь мир!

----------


## vova230

Не стоит верить во все что пишут.
У меня есть игра способная эволюционировать. Правда она вся располагается на спичечных коробках вам надо приложить определенные действия, чтобы эволюция свершилась, но в принципе нет ничего сложного, чтобы записать эту игру в электронном виде. И получится, что вот вам искусственный интелект, который вскоре станет умнее вас.

----------

